
Ask HN: Am I too old to switch to an engineering degree? - mrleiter
Dear HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been following this site for over 5 years now, because I&#x27;m a curious person by heart and love to break and build stuff. I love this community for all the deep insights, discussions and inspirations. But I have chosen a different career path for various reasons which I now begin to regret. I have finished an undergraduate degree in business administration with a focus on information technology and management (most definitely more soft skill) and then have started a law degree (as well as philosophy).<p>I cannot take law anymore. I know that I don&#x27;t really want to have a job in such a field. But I turn 25 in May. I am a quick study, still, finishing an engineering degree (either mechanical or electrical, I find them both equally exciting) with a masters will approximately take me 5 years. Then I am 30.<p>I am afraid that this is &quot;too old&quot; and future employees could disdain my path.<p>Please advise, I will gladly take any input and&#x2F;or feedback.<p>Kind regards.
======
goldenbeet
Definitely not too old. We recently just hired an engineer who had a degree in
Biology, got accepted into medical school, realized he loved tech way more,
and then went back to school for engineering. If anything, this was a plus for
us, because we knew that this was something he was passionate about. I also
personally respect people who are willing to take the scarier path because
they want to do something they love. Also worth noting that his engineering
degree was only 2 years rather than four, since he already had GEs covered and
all of that. So your 5 year estimation might be shorter than you think

~~~
mrleiter
OK, thanks goldenbeet, very helpful answer! Will consider this but I believe
I'll drop law school and go to an engineering school :)

